# Verizon Log - In Client



## ganggreen777 (Jun 12, 2011)

Anyone know where I can find the Verizon Log - In Client for my VgNex? 
I obviously don't have it, but I did. NFL is here and I need the NFLapp desperately. 
Thank you for your help.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

ganggreen777 said:


> Anyone know where I can find the Verizon Log - In Client for my VgNex?
> I obviously don't have it, but I did. NFL is here and I need the NFLapp desperately.
> Thank you for your help.


Install the NFL app and it will prompt you for it. Or at least used to.


----------



## ganggreen777 (Jun 12, 2011)

I did that, and via the play store it says that it's incompatible with this Device, I attached a screen shot to show....


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

Pm me or email and I'll send you the login client that works I'll try to pull the apk for NFL network also

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Joshua79 (May 21, 2012)

http://db.tt/VgnXwXyn

Install the client and run from 3g/4g not wifi. aka signin to mobil nfl.

I just used this this morning on Liquidsmooth beta 1


----------



## gi812 (Jun 14, 2011)

Joshua79 said:


> http://db.tt/VgnXwXyn
> 
> Install the client and run from 3g/4g not wifi. aka signin to mobil nfl.
> 
> I just used this this morning on Liquidsmooth beta 1


just install? don't need to do anything special like the one thread where we had to delete some apks and move stuff to the system apps folder?


----------



## Joshua79 (May 21, 2012)

I didnt have to. Just installed that then signed into the nfl mobil app. Using cellular not wifi. I am on liquid smooth beta 1 not sure if that makes a diff or not..


----------



## gi812 (Jun 14, 2011)

I just installed this like you said and when I open the NFL app I have to log in, shouldn't it know who I am? I'm not on WiFi. Also, I thought we had a year of NFL access for free? Its asking me to subscribe


----------



## chicostyles (Aug 21, 2011)

I just talked to a verizon rep & they told me for the 2012 football year you have to subscribe they had a thing going for the 2011 season where any 4G phone would get free access to the whole app


----------



## gi812 (Jun 14, 2011)

chicostyles said:


> I just talked to a verizon rep & they told me for the 2012 football year you have to subscribe they had a thing going for the 2011 season where any 4G phone would get free access to the whole app


well that's misleading. i remember it being free for a 'year' not a 'football season'
it looks like it is only $5 though. does anyone know if that is per month or for the season?


----------

